# JAVA-Noob braucht euere HILFE !



## mazze1988 (19. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
nun habt ihr einen weiteren java-noob .... der dringend euere hilfe brauch !

ich bräuchte dringend ein kleines java programm für ein paar berechnungen ... mit evntl. grafikanzeige ...

um das programm in meinem abschlussprojekt kommentieren zu können und es den anderen präsentieren kann .. 

hab aber absolut keinen plan wie ich das umsetze ....


falls jemand von euch profis^^ 10 min zeit für mich hätte, und mir was schreiben könnte ... wär echt super ...


ich sag euch dann auch genau um was es sich handelt ...
ist ansich nix großes. .. hab aber 0 ahnung von java .. 

*
HELFT MIR !!!*
lG mazze ...


----------



## ARadauer (19. Mrz 2008)

mit evntl. grafikanzeige ....
10 minuten? naja viel spaß


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mrz 2008)

Wenn du schon "keinen Plan" hast, dann solltest du wenigstens einen davon haben, dein Thema ins richtige Unterforum zu platzieren und es mit einem vernünftigen Titel zu versehen... 
Da hilft auch nicht, sich dumm zustellen, um die eigene Faulheit zu kaschieren und den Leuten hier Honig ums Maul zu schmieren.
:arrow:  Nach Hausaufgaben verschoben.


----------



## Niki (19. Mrz 2008)

Mir is grad fad, um was geht es?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Mrz 2008)

das tägliche "Bitte machts mir meine Hausübung!"

so mazze, poste mal die angabe, deine überlegung dazu und vielleicht schon mal einen ansatz... zusammen schaffen wir das.... Aber hier macht dir sicher keine dein HÜ, ausser für an haufen Kohle natürlich ;-)


----------



## moormaster (19. Mrz 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das tägliche "Bitte machts mir meine Hausübung!"



Der letzte Thread (ausser diesem hier) in dieser Rubrik ist eine Woche alt  Also haben wir uns doch schon lang genug gelangweilt und um die Hausaufgaben anderer Leute herumgedrückt


----------



## Niki (19. Mrz 2008)

So dringend kanns ja nicht sein, sonst hätte der Threadersteller ja schon die Angabe gepostet. Wie gesagt, ich hätte Zeit mich der Sache anzunehmen. Aber wenn er nicht will....


----------



## mazze1988 (19. Mrz 2008)

hi ... 
ich bräuch ein kleines programm zum berechnen der folgenden größen ... 

B->Kb->Mb->Gb 


egal welche größe man einträgt .... 
alle anderen sollen dann berechnet werden ... 

Downloadzeiten berechnen ... 
für : 
- 56k 
- isdn 
- dsl 
- dsl 6000 
-dsl 16000 

egal welche größe man einträgt .... 
alle anderen sollen dann berechnet werden ... 

und wenn möglich... ein rechner wie der hier ... 
http://www.winload.de/download/61789/Telekom,DFUe/Netzwerk,DFUe/Java.Subnet.Calculator.0.8b.html 

allerdings alles in einem programm ... 

evntl. durch auswahl in verschiedenen frames geöffnet oder so ...


----------



## mazze1988 (19. Mrz 2008)

außerdem ist das hier keine hausaufgabe ... sondern soll ein abschlussprojekt werden ... 

man kann kritik auch ma freundlich üben oder ?!  :noe:


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mrz 2008)

mazze1988 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> außerdem ist das hier keine hausaufgabe ... sondern soll ein abschlussprojekt werden ...


...keine Hausaufgabe? Dann brauchst du das also nicht für deine Ausbildung machen, ist also freiwillig?
Abschlussprojekt? Wovon?




			
				mazze1988 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man kann kritik auch ma freundlich üben oder ?!  :noe:


Solltest mich mal zornig erleben...


----------



## MiDniGG (19. Mrz 2008)

Ja also das versteh ich auch nicht wirklich *Abschluss*projekt in Java ohne jegliche Kenntnisse???

Ich glaub Pisa  :meld:  hat recht  :cry:  :bloed:    :shock:  :bahnhof:  (Sorry hat grad spaß gemacht... ^^)

Und naja wie gesagt, ohne selbständiges Denken muss schon genügend Geld fließen  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## mazze1988 (19. Mrz 2008)

abschlussprüfung für mein fachabi ...als vornote halt...

und da ich java nicht verstanden habe...hab ich 0 plan davon...
also...bisschen weiß ich schon..aber das.... naja egal^^


----------

